# H: Daemons and Sisters W: Drop Pods/$$$



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

Have a bunch of daemons and sisters I'm looking to get rid of. I'm looking for drop pods, preferably with doors that open but I can be lenient. If anything I'm ok with a money exchange as well. Here's what I have

Daemons

Chaos Daemons Codex (Very Good Condition)

1 Nurgle Herald (still on sprue)

2 boxes of Bloodcrushers (unopened)

1 box of Screamers (unopened)

Sisters of Battle

Saint Celestine

20 Sisters (4 w/Flamers, 2 w/Chainsword)

1 Forgeworld Rhino

1 Immolator

8 Seraphim (2 w/Hand Flamers)


----------

